# Budget OEM Fog Lights Install



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

To go the "Budget Way" I went with the Spec D Fog Lights (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DMSUYRK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and purchased the OEM Fog Light Switch (13295227) off Ebay. The fogs came with a Spec-D non-oem harness so I cut off the relay and switch. I found out that the correct pin to use for the fuse panel harness is p/n13575773. You can crimp or solder that pin/wire to the positive wire on the harness and install it in the under hood fuse panel harness then attach the ground and you have OEM style setup for $70 for everything. I also got these to match my headlights. (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY2A8W3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1).












































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm confused on the wiring. I only see one white wire going into the fuse box. And this leads directly from the positive side of ONE fog lamp. What about the second fog lamp?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

evo77 said:


> I'm confused on the wiring. I only see one white wire going into the fuse box. And this leads directly from the positive side of ONE fog lamp. What about the second fog lamp?


The spec-d harness tee's it off to two. Only 1 lead for + and 1 for -. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Great idea. I like those bulbs. I've been thinking about switching mine to LEDs.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

doesnt require programming?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

No programming. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkman51 (Jun 8, 2015)

this is the larger plug on the right side if your looking down at the fuse box correct, and is there a # on that slot where the wire goes in?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Sharkman51 said:


> this is the larger plug on the right side if your looking down at the fuse box correct, and is there a # on that slot where the wire goes in?


It's the white wire, top left. Once you get in it you'll see. 
So easy, a caveman could it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Djhaugh (Sep 17, 2017)

Would this same install work on the 2015 facelift?


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

Djhaugh said:


> Would this same install work on the 2015 facelift?


my 2015's bumper is different and had LED's not fogs


----------



## Djhaugh (Sep 17, 2017)

I have the ls so it just has the chrome piece with the black insert, no DRLs yet


----------



## Cruze [email protected] (10 mo ago)

BlakeCary said:


> To go the "Budget Way" I went with the Spec D Fog Lights (Amazon.com: Spec-D Tuning LF-CRU09COEM-V2-DL Clear Fog Light (With Wiring Kit) : Automotive) and purchased the OEM Fog Light Switch (13295227) off Ebay. The fogs came with a Spec-D non-oem harness so I cut off the relay and switch. I found out that the correct pin to use for the fuse panel harness is p/n13575773. You can crimp or solder that pin/wire to the positive wire on the harness and install it in the under hood fuse panel harness then attach the ground and you have OEM style setup for $70 for everything. I also got these to match my headlights. (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY2A8W3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do u get the white wire


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze [email protected] said:


> Where do u get the white wire


Welcome Aboard!

Blake has not been online here in almost two years. Do you mean the pin? The wire you can get anywhere, auto parts store, electronics store etc.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruze [email protected] (10 mo ago)

BlakeCary said:


> To go the "Budget Way" I went with the Spec D Fog Lights (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DMSUYRK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and purchased the OEM Fog Light Switch (13295227) off Ebay. The fogs came with a Spec-D non-oem harness so I cut off the relay and switch. I found out that the correct pin to use for the fuse panel harness is p/n13575773. You can crimp or solder that pin/wire to the positive wire on the harness and install it in the under hood fuse panel harness then attach the ground and you have OEM style setup for $70 for everything. I also got these to match my headlights. (Amazon.com).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the pin wire and thank u for answering 


BlakeCary said:


> To go the "Budget Way" I went with the Spec D Fog Lights (Amazon.com: Spec-D Tuning LF-CRU09COEM-V2-DL Clear Fog Light (With Wiring Kit) : Automotive) and purchased the OEM Fog Light Switch (13295227) off Ebay. The fogs came with a Spec-D non-oem harness so I cut off the relay and switch. I found out that the correct pin to use for the fuse panel harness is p/n13575773. You can crimp or solder that pin/wire to the positive wire on the harness and install it in the under hood fuse panel harness then attach the ground and you have OEM style setup for $70 for everything. I also got these to match my headlights. (Amazon.com).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u just cut the relay and switch wire off the aftermarket wiring harness then connect the black to ground and red wire to the switch pin in the fuse box right ?


----------



## Cruze [email protected] (10 mo ago)

Cruze [email protected] said:


> Yes the pin wire and thank u for answering
> 
> so u just cut the relay and switch wire off the aftermarket wiring harness then connect the black to ground and red wire to the switch pin in the fuse box right ?


 My name is Randy and I have a Chevy Cruze Lt version


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze [email protected] said:


> My name is Randy and I have a Chevy Cruze Lt version


According to Wasney, The part number is 13575773 









Fog light plug


Does anybody know what the plug is that you use to crimp on the end of the wires for the fog lights? I'm trying to use this aftermarket set, but wire it as if it's the stock so the button works. I know where it needs to be plugged in but you can't just shove the wires in there and I don't have...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

